# Easy File locker



## mikethesky (Nov 30, 2008)

Hello, downloaded this freeby and duly installed it, however, either it doesn't work or I'm doing something wrong.
After placing files into the locker and setting up a password, the files in their original position " my documents" are still totally accessible. 
The given email addresses for the help and support line don't work.
If anyone has tried application, please tell me how to use it correctly.:facepalm:


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi Mike,

Have a read at the FAQ's here. See if this might be of helped.


----------



## mikethesky (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks, I read all this before posting the query. It just doesn't work. After following all the steps, the files I thought were hidden are still perfectly visible in my documents.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Have you tried going to Safe Mode, unlock the lock folder, create a new folder then move the files out to the new folder, then restart your computer go back to the Normal boot?


----------



## mikethesky (Nov 30, 2008)

Why would I need to do this ? I can open the folder with my password. That isn't the problem. It is that folders I have tried to hide. although supposedly now locked, are still accessible in there original position. In fact the program does nothing!


----------



## epshatto (Dec 23, 2010)

Maybe it just appears to be doing nothing? What happens if you create a new user account on the PC (or use an existing, seperate one) and share one of the folders you have in the program with that account and try to access the folder from that account? Or create a test folder, share it, and lock it in the program.

Maybe it doesn't appear to be doing anything because you're logged in with an account that owns them. I'm not sure, it's just a guess, because I haven't used the program before and am not really familiar with it.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Your initial post was not very clear, perhaps try a different programs that works. :grin:


----------



## mikethesky (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks Epshatto, think you might be right. Will try to access it with another account. Never thought of that, now it seems obvious.


----------

